# Webdesign - Inspiration usw.



## mattit-jah (12. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

vorweg, ich habe schon etwas im Forum gesucht doch noch nicht das passende gefunden. Also falls jemand weiss wo ich das _hier_ finde -> bitte posten.

So, um was es mir geht:

Irgendwie tue ich mich immer schwer ein neues Design zu "entwickeln". Deshalb wollte ich mal eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen dazu lesen.

Wenn ihr eine neues Design machen wollt/müsst, setzt ihr euch dann einfach hin und werkelt vor euch hin oder wartet ihr erst bis ihr inspiriert seid? Wenn Letzteres, wie lange dauert das im Durchschnitt und woher holt ihr euche Inspiration? Oder macht ihr euch zuerst einen groben Überblick auf Papier?

Wenn ihr eine Idee habt, wie lange arbeitet ihr daran? Macht ihr das einem Tag fertig oder geht das sogar über mehrere Tage hinweg?

Sodele, ich hoffe der Thread ist jetzt kein Blödsinn, bin mir bissle unsicher  
Trotzdem hoffe ich auf viele Antworten

Grüße


----------



## Remme (12. April 2008)

Moin, also ich glaube der erste Schritt ist bei vielen wie bei mir auch sich mit der Idee oder dem vorhandenen Konzept auseinander zusetzen und features der Internetseite zu bedenken. Dann kann man sich ein grobes Muster machen, wie zum Beispiel die Navigation soll horizontal sein und da könnte das Logininterface hin etc. 

Auf ein Blatt altes Papier zurückzugreifen macht sich bei mir immer bewährt, der übersichthalber.

Die Zeit ist sicher immer unterchiedlich, ich habe es auch mal geschafft eine Internetseite in einer Nacht aus Zeitgründen zusammen zubekommen und andere dauern schon mal einige Tage mehr.

Das solls fürs erste auch mal gewesen sein.

lg


----------



## fluessig (13. April 2008)

Ein wenig allgemeiner haben wir das Thema schon mal hier erörtert, vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/178152-wo-holt-ihr-eure-ideen-her.html


----------



## DigiMik (16. April 2008)

Moin,

wie Remme schon sagt, zuerst das Konzept...
Zielgruppe und Ziele, was soll rüber gebracht werden...

Die Idee für ein Layout ist, zumindest für mich nicht so sehr das Problem, man braucht eigentlich nur das Thema der Seite zu verarbeiten.
Problematischer ist für mich, das mit SEO, Nutzerfreundlichkeit, Browserkompatibität und möglichst frei von Barrieren unter einen Hut zu bekommen.

Im Gegensatz zu Remme lege ich mich auf die Couch und erträume mein Layout beim Mittagsschlaf ;-)
...das kann auch schon mal drei Mittagsschläfchen in Anspruch nehmen 
Ist die Idee manifestiert, dauert die Umsetzung vielleicht 6 Stunden, kann aber auch gut die vierfache Zeit sein, je nach dem, was so an Grafiken erstellt und berabeitet werden muss oder welche Gimmicks eingebaut werden sollen.

Mal so als Tipp:
Baue Deine Seiten erst mal nach dem Schema Kopf, Hauptmenü, linkes Menü für Unterseiten, Inhalt und Fuß auf.
Spiele hier mit Farben, Hintergrundbildern usw.

Formatiere Deine Seite mit CSS, bei gleichem Schema, können die Seiten schier unterschiedlich aussehen.

Hier mal ein Link als Anregung:

mezzoblue.com/zengarden/alldesigns/

Grüße,
Mikesch


----------



## mattit-jah (16. April 2008)

Danke euch.

Jetzt fühle ich mich nicht mehr so unsicher, wenn ich mal ne Weile brauche bis mir Etwas einfällt, oder ich stundenlang an einem Detail arbeit, bis es mir 100% gefällt. Dass mit dem Schläfchen hört sich gut an  Werd ich mal ausprobieren.

Für weitere Erfahrungen, Kommentarte oder sonstiges bin ich immer offen.

Gruß


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Was natürlich auch immer nicht schlecht ist, ist das gute, alte Brainstorming. Irgendwann fallen einem da Begriffe ein, die zu einer oder mehreren Ideen führen....


----------



## Remme (21. April 2008)

Brainstorming?! Meinste die lustigen Feste bei denen man asich einen ansäuft und irgendwelche Pläne zur Eroberung der Welt spinnt. Like Pinky and the Brain?


----------



## ink (21. April 2008)

*lach*
Ja sehr wahrscheinlich die Flatrate-Brainstorming Partys fürn 10er 
Brain war doch gar nicht betrunken oder? 

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> Pläne zur Eroberung der Welt



Das ist mein Spezialgebiet (wer den Langeweilethread ein bißchen verfolgt hat, weiß das ).Und ja, ich hab natürlich Partys gemeint bei denen man sich einen ansäuft. Wobei dann eher solche Seiten dabei rauskommen: http://www.venganza.org/ oder rathergood.com
.


----------



## Remme (21. April 2008)

Lach, Venganza hat aber was ... Sollte man als Seite des Jahres vorschlagen


----------

